# Rescued a baby rabbit



## equi (Dec 19, 2011)

Driving along the road to walk the dogs and i found a little bunny crawling along the road badly injured. Brought it home and took care of the wounds and starting giving milk and now on day three he/she is coming along nicely (or hopping should i say)

I estimate it is about 2.5 weeks old due to size and lack of knowledge on how to eat. It's very attached and won't leave my knee and will hop out of any box to get back lol

Gave it a little bath to wash the wounds a bit more so now drying off under th comp and dreaming.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

If you PM lilmiss, she will help you with handrearing - what milk to use, etc.

It's not an easy task, even if the baby bun is healthy.

I wish you both well. Have you been to the vets? They may be able to help as well.


----------



## equi (Dec 19, 2011)

I have kitten formula already (was on the net as soon as i got home) so its thriving on that. its started munching a pellet or two every hour or so then sleeping again so im only feeding milk twice daily. I had it on three a day cause it went a day with nothing, but its use to the bottle now 

Just had a pellet and is now up my sleeve somewhere. typing one handed took me 10 mins :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

poor thing, the best mix is actually cimicat replacement milk mixed with full cream goats milk (50/50 mix) at that age its still quite dependant on the milk, is it drinking from a water bottle yet? if so you can put a water bottle on with milk in it and it can have milk when it needs it, other then that i would actually offer milk about 4 times a day, the milk we give is no where near as rich as mother milk, and if it doesnt get enough now it can cause health issues later on in life
how is he at toileting? at that age you may find that he actually still needs your help in stimulating him to go, to do that you use a damp cloth on his genitals after each feed

what wounds does it have? how are you treating them? if they are bad i would suggest washing them with saline when you do your feeds, if infection sets in it will be an even harder battle


----------



## equi (Dec 19, 2011)

His wounds are quite extensive, large gash on the shoulders, one on the rump and a few smaller ones on the body. I've been washing them with botanica cleansing spray and covering them in botanica healing cream. I use it on everything. 

He was eating solids today, just grass pellets and was toileting normally but unfortunately has taken a turn for the worse tonight. Went very cold and lethargic and i'm sure had a few seizures. Is now just sitting in the one spot but breathing and still responds when i groom him. Not taking any fluids and seems to have just shrunk all over and got really dehydrated even tho he had a good feed this morning.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

sounds like he may have been picked up by a predator, dog, cat, fox, BOP ect and dropped 

please try keep up with the milk, its vital that he takes that if hes going to survive, it does sound like hes in a bad way though, they do need mothers milk even when they are eating solids, wild rabbits wean at around 6 weeks old, you could try him with a bit of cucumber or banana which will help hydrate him if he will eat them, you do run the risk of upsetting his tummy though, which at the moment sounds like the lesser evil of the 2 options


----------



## equi (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks i will try them. Got him to take 6cc wiskas milk (its the only stuff he will take, won't touch the formula! But i will keep at it, getting something in him was the most important thing.) he was quite happy to take it, i think force about 1cc of th formula perked him up enough to take more and hes got a heat pad. Can't give any more tonight or he will blow up!


----------



## equi (Dec 19, 2011)

If he perks up more, i wonder is there anything i can do to check for brain damage? I dont know if he had seizures or just was too warm on the heat pad was stretching out full but stiff as a board...then another time was just wrigling and kicking non stop and drooping to the one side no matter what side i put him on. Now sitting normal.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i wouldnt give whiskas milk long term tbh, can you go get some full cream goats milk, they prefer the taste of that to formula and its better to use the 2 as a mixture any way

the siezures could be down to him not getting the right nutriants, you need to try keep up with regular milk feeds, if they drop below a certain body mass they can also start to fit, so i would suggest weighing him daily and making sure he is gaining each day

rabbits with neurological issues tend to hold their heads at strange angles, they also often have a much more rounded or dome shaped head, theres no real test as such 
its much more likely to be shock/stress, poor nutrition, lack of body weight, too hot, or infection setting in causing him to fit though

the white lionhead on the left here had quite severe neurological issues, she died fitting and screaming in my arms at just 12 weeks old, i took the whole family on from a breeder who was going to put them to sleep to clean up her mess 

























obviously in less extreame cases the signs are not as blatently obvious, but when you know what you are looking for you can see them, i have had a fair few buns with neurological issues through my doors

the bun on the right was also a neuro bun although no where nea as extreme as "special girl" above


----------



## equi (Dec 19, 2011)

The stretching etc was when i had him on the heat cause he was so cold so i moved him off it in case it was that. He hasn't been sitting funny since it. 

I had a friend who is good at the maths of formulas tell me what to do and i made up a bowl and i put his head to it on my last check about 45mins ago and he lapped some so hopfully his next feed of formula will be successful! i reckon the wiskas has too much sugar in it and he prob had a rush then a crash. 

I will try to find goats milk, its REALLY hard to get here  have tried like 5 stores lol 

I am a little worried about myxomatosis though, cause he has a few random little black sport scabs on his body. 

Thankyou for you help btw, its great to have a knowledgeable person.


----------



## equi (Dec 19, 2011)

He was 137g at 9PM on 29/5/14


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

do you have a co op near you? that is where i get my goats milk from, we only have 2 stores near us (unless you count the few tiny corner shops) a lidl and a co op, but even they are in the next village over


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

can you get a picture of the worrying marks? has he got any on his head?? also what are his eyes like are they clear or weepy? are the genitals swollen?


----------



## equi (Dec 19, 2011)

Here are a few photos, i would appreciate your input. I don't personally think they are swollen but then i have never had a rabbit this small and my last rabbit was when i was about 6 or 7 so i don't remember lol


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Poor little thing. It's not sounding great.

I haven't got enough knowledge to offer anything to help, but didn't just want to read and run. Lil Miss will guide you through.

I hope you can work a miracle.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

the pictures arent that clear but i cant see anything that looks like myxi, he doesnt look in a good way though bless him his eyes are a bit dull  what are the wounds looking like? can you see if theres any infection (or smell, i often smell infection before i see it) if theres any infection pressent he needs antibiotics.

has he eaten anything today?


----------



## equi (Dec 19, 2011)

Yes he's eating well. His wounds look good I don't think there is infection but I'm not a vet! I'll try and take some pics of them without the botanica on them. 

He was a bit livelier this afternoon, had his dinner then ate two pellets of food and tried to sit on his back legs to preen but kept falling over. He's very wobbly on his feet! What do you think about clipping the hair away from his wounds?


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Poor little bunny  So tiny!
Keeping my fingers crossed for him, hope his wounds heal well too.


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Sending you both a BIG hug and hope the poor little baby improves.
Cant bear to think about what could have happened to him if you hadnt acted so quickly and with such compassion.

God bless you for what you are doing .
A big thank you to all the P F members who-as always- are there to offer advice and comfort.

Maureen

P S 
He is absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

clipping the fur back if he will let you is a very good idea, it will let you keep a better eye on how they are progressing and help keep any muck from getting trapped in the wound under the fur, it will also make cleaning easier 

if you can weigh him tonight at about the same time it should help give an idea of how hes progressing, there should be a very clear weight gain in those 24 hours as hes still very young


----------



## equi (Dec 19, 2011)

Here is the most obvious injury. Sorry its a bit grim!










He is doing very well tonight and is hobbling about eating a pellet now and then and had some water. Seems a bit more interested in the world. I'm very worried about his front left leg, it seems very weak compared to the right and he barely uses it and often falls to that side. The leg itself is working, if you push on it it will push back and its definitely not broken anywhere..just not the same as the other one.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

poor bugger that is a very nasty injury, it would probably be best to get him on antibiotics as a precaution as that does look very likely to get infected.
there could be some trauma down to the leg muscles itself making using the leg painful, it should get better as the leg heals

you are doing a very good job with him, and hes very lucky you found him


----------



## equi (Dec 19, 2011)

Can you advise on anti-bs? He going to the vet tomorrow but i read on a site that a lot of buns don't do well getting an anti-b shot and it can harm them and kill them. He uses the leg if he is walking about, just not much. But then i expect moving is quite painful anyway. I try not to pick him up too much, but he crawls into my hands any change he gets.


----------



## equi (Dec 19, 2011)

Found this Appropriate Use of Antibiotics in Rabbits

Might be useful! lol


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

That's a nasty wound :sad: Glad he is still eating and drinking, I hope it goes ok at the vets, seems like you've done a good job so far


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i would go for baytril orally twice a day, vets will be able to prescribe it for you. i would also suggest backing it up with probiotics, a small amount of natural yogurt is a good source of natural probiotics and shouldnt upset his tum as hes still on milk, either that or you can mix a small amount of powder probiotics in with his milk feeds.

as you said penacillin shots are not good for buns, however a shot of baytril is fine to kick start the course for you to then continue orally at home


----------



## equi (Dec 19, 2011)

Super. Thanks so much for the help, much appreciate  will let you know how he is tomorrow.


----------



## Acer (Feb 27, 2014)

Just checking in to see how he's been overnight?


----------



## equi (Dec 19, 2011)

A bit quiet this morning but ok. Took to the vets who have clipped the wounds a bit more and found the wound on the back to be a pocket of pus  said he can't believe it's still alive and in such good order tbh an bunny was sitting cleaning and preening an stretching. A little fighter so he is. Have to go back everyday now to get flushed and antibiotics. Costly little blighter!


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

He really is a little fighter! Hope the costly little blighter keeps gaining strength and heals well


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

thought it looked likely to get infected, the puss is infection  what antibiotics has he put him on? can he not give you antibiotics to give at home? it would be much less stressful for bun if you were to flush and medicate him at home


----------



## equi (Dec 19, 2011)

The anti-b you mentioned, baytril? Yeah i did ask about that but the vet initially wanted to keep it in but i said i would rather it at home cause of the stress and i know its routine etc. I will ask tomorrow about flushing it at home and see what they say, the closest vets is a good 20min drive its not really fair on bunny or my gas tank! 

He said to continue with the botanica too.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Keep up the good work.

It's amazing that he is still hanging on TBH. What a fighter.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

flushing at home is easy, its also better as you can do it more often, the more you flush it the better, it should be done atleast 3/4 times a day, you simply need to make up a saline solution, to do that boil some watter and add 2 teaspoons of sat to a cup of boiling water, allow it to cool, then you use a syringe with no needle and poke the end into the puss pocket and squirt the water in, you then use your fingers to pus the mucky water and puss back out and repeat a few time per cleaning

baytril can be given orally and it should be twice a day 12 hours apart


----------



## equi (Dec 19, 2011)

He got the injection today. I will be back at the vet at 9am tomorrow morning, so i will get the anti-b and say i will be flushing at home. Thanks for the help


----------



## equi (Dec 19, 2011)

Just cleaned bunny and he had softish green poop and from what i read this is the kind that he should be eating? Is that right? 

Also, any tips on encouraging more eating? He eagerly drinks about 5cc of milk at each feed but is very unwilling to eat solids, and really should be. I've been weighing him at each time and his weight is going down but he could have had worms (hes been wormed) or maybe it is hes not dehydrated anymore so is peeing more. Doesn't seem to be skinny. Maybe the puss also got rid of some weight. 

I'm giving 2ml of cream and about 11ml water with formula, but he generally only takes abut 5 and i put the rest in his bowl. Sometimes its gone sometimes its not. Is that too much cream?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

2ml of cream? he shouldnt be getting cream, should be full cream goats milk, which isnt cream its just goats milk as it comes from the goat

the weight going down is not good, whats he weighing in at now? at that age hes still growing so should be putting more weight on daily, peeing and puss shouldnt change that

what food are you feeding him? has he got access to ad lib hay? 80% of their diet should be a good quality grass bassed hay, at this age you can offer some alfalfa hay too to help build him up
fresh picked grass is a good food to offer, as this would be the first food he would nibble when he came out the nest

the poops they should eat come out like a mini bunch of grapes, the soft green poops could be due to a slight stomach upset due to the change in his diet, keep a close eye on it


----------



## equi (Dec 19, 2011)

He won't eat hay or grass. Just a pellet now and then but not frequently. I was told whipping cream is good for weight gain. I've looked everywhere I can for goats milk to no avail!  he's weighing in at 137g but goes up and down from 132g and 140g (I weigh before feeding then after)


----------



## equi (Dec 19, 2011)

What are your views on blending some grass and apple and pellets to make a feed I can try and get him to eat a bit?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

no you should never give a rabbit anything containing cows milk, cream is a big no no, what pellets is it you are feeding him? maybe try picking some other fresh forrage such as dandilions, plantin, doc leafs, cleavers see if he fancies any of them

blending food is a good idea, i would be careful with too much apple though as its quite high in sugars but a bit should be fine, you could also try buy some vegatable baby foods (no meats garlic or onion) and blended soaked pellets are a good way to get food in (we use a coffee grinder to grind pellets down for syringe feeding) 

i see you have a horse, so if you have any barley rings you can offer one of them every a couple of times a week, they are good for weight gain
porriadge oats are also good, you can feed then dry or make them up into a porridge mix with water, or you can use some of the milk formula

at the moment though its vital you keep up with the regular milk feeds, hes probably not really had much in the way of solids yet, i would look at trying to up the mount of milk you are getting in to him, maybe add a couple more feeds in daily


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Have you got any big supermarkets near you? Tescos, Sainsburys, Waitrose, Morrisons and Asda sell goats milk, so it's relatively easy to come by.

lil miss - do you think Cimicat plus a probiotic might be worth introducing if no goats milk available? (I'm thinking the vet will stock it) Risky with an upset tummy I know, but cows cream milk might be aggravating that.

OP - perhaps a small pile of fresh grass might tempt him, as he's presumably a wildy.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i think the OP may be in the states, so none of our big suppermarket brands about

cimicat is the best KRM formula to use, it is better mixed with goats milk but if you really cant get GM then it can be used on its own but you need to feed more, and a probiotic is essential as he is on anti bs now (i mentioned this earlier a small amount of natural yogurt will work if you cant get hold of powder probiotics)


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Lil Miss said:


> ]i think the OP may be in the states, so none of our big suppermarket brands about[/B]
> 
> cimicat is the best KRM formula to use, it is better mixed with goats milk but if you really cant get GM then it can be used on its own but you need to feed more, and a probiotic is essential as he is on anti bs now (i mentioned this earlier a small amount of natural yogurt will work if you cant get hold of powder probiotics)


I hadn't considered that.


----------



## equi (Dec 19, 2011)

Im in ireland so i can get to the stores, just further away lol the vet is 30mins away so when i go tomorrow i will go around to the shop. I had baby brain today so forgot 

We've not lost any weigt today which is good! Hovering around 132-134g

Had a 1x1cm square of pear and seemed to enjoy it, and munched a cow parsely leaf. Drank 5-6cc milk which had some pear and pellets blended in. Wasn't overly keen on that! 

The pellets are excel juniour 1 week plus. 

The formula is beaphar, which was the more expensive one in the pet store (pets at home) as the vets wasn't open. The vets in PAH was useless, i had to go and ask a store clerk for advice and happened upon someone who has handreared.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

if you can get hold of cimicat i would look at swapping to that, its a much better formula, it should be avaliable from the vets or you can order online 
http://www.vetuk.co.uk/dog-suppleme...5_270/cimicat-cat-milk-substitute-350g-p-1579

its good that hes not lost any more weight, just need to get him gaining now

i would scrap excel pellets tbh, they are known for causing excess ceocotrope production in young buns, you would be better to try science selective, oxbow, fiba first or allan and page naturals


----------



## equi (Dec 19, 2011)

Damn i had the scienece one in my hand and out it back cause it didn't say it was suitable for really young ones. Honestly i can't afford to switch to these things, i've already spent quite a bit on stuff :\


----------



## equi (Dec 19, 2011)

An american friend told me of this stuff: Nich Quick-Start

is there anything in the UK that would be the quivilant?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i wouldnt use that in a rabbit tbh, especially not one so young, your much better off sticking to the ilk formula and encouraging him to eat solids as he grows a bit, im thinking hes just too young to be eating much in the way of solids yet, just keep up with what you are doing and try and get your hands on goats milk and cimicat


----------



## equi (Dec 19, 2011)

Seems to be eating a lot more solids today, ate half the pear i put in, a square about 2x2c,m and is munching on the leaves and grass and pellets in the feeding box. eating very well right now  still not very bright looking but all in time eh.


----------



## equi (Dec 19, 2011)

Vet gave a penicillin anti-b today, so no more visits until Wednesday. He gave me a sachet of Royal Canin milk, but i won't open it until i hear some reviews? If it is not much different to the beaphar i will be looking to return it.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i would not have gone with a penicillin shot for a bun that small, penicillin can cause a lot of problems and should only be used in rabbits as a last resort, when you go back on wednesday i would get him to prescribe you with oral antibiotics, do not let him give another shot of penicillin. your vet doesnt sound very rabbit savy to be honest 

the royal cannin is a bit better then beapher but cimi cat is the best KRM for a bun

how is bunny doing today?


----------



## equi (Dec 19, 2011)

If they had asked I would have asked for oral but they didn't. I've asked about cinicat but can't get it. I'm doing the best I can here. 

He's doing good, eating leaves and pear and cleaning himself after feeding and flushing.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i know your doing your best with him, without your help he would probably be dead

next time dont give them a choice about antibiotics, if you dont give permission for penicillin they cant give it, penicillin can be fatal in rabbits, especially with such a young fragile bun, and it would be a shame for all your hard work to be in vain due to the vet giving penicillin, and i would not risk it myself for something simple like an infected wound, baytril or septrin should be enough to clear it up without running the risks associated with penicillin 

thats good that hes eating, whats his weight like?


----------



## equi (Dec 19, 2011)

Were hovvering around 130 ATM so still not going up. Could worming make the weight drop if there was an infestation? 

Got my goats milk, was in the blooming shop all along but hidden in the top shelf were I couldn't see it. So that, eating and royal canin will hopefully pile it on. Wounds look good today. Now just have to hope the pen doesn't kill it :/


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

no worming wouldnt make the weight drop, if anything it would make the weight shoot up once the infestation was dealt with

LOL pesky goats milk, its usually hiding in plain sight, just keep a very close eye on what comes out the back end, as long as you can keep the poops good you are on the right tracks, also make sure you get a decent probiotic in there too to try keep the gut functioning correctly


----------



## equi (Dec 19, 2011)

I'll grab some tomorrow if the pet store has any, if not I'll try some natural yogurt (wasn't it?) 

Maybe just more active and stress making the weight drop. Will try to bulk up more with grass etc. I've got a routine now of milk every 5-6 hours and then 30mins in the food box eating leaves etc about half way between feeds. won't eat in the bed but I'm worried about getting cold/stressed if it doesn't have rest lol I buggar can hope out of the food box so I can't even just leave it in it with a blanket.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

equi said:


> *If they had asked I would have asked for oral but they didn't.* I've asked about cinicat but can't get it. I'm doing the best I can here.
> 
> He's doing good, eating leaves and pear and cleaning himself after feeding and flushing.





Lil Miss said:


> i know your doing your best with him, without your help he would probably be dead
> 
> *next time dont give them a choice about antibiotics, if you dont give permission for penicillin they cant give it, penicillin can be fatal in rabbits, especially with such a young fragile bun,* and it would be a shame for all your hard work to be in vain due to the vet giving penicillin, and i would not risk it myself for something simple like an infected wound, baytril or septrin should be enough to clear it up without running the risks associated with penicillin
> 
> thats good that hes eating, whats his weight like?


Never be frightened to advocate for your bun.

A knowledgeable rabbit owner is a fearsome foe for the average vet.

Truly rabbit savvy vets are few and far between.

You are doing a brilliant job with your little friend. Without you, he would have been long since dead.


----------



## equi (Dec 19, 2011)

Jesus. Went to get bunny to put in the food box and it was lying on it's back feet in the air! Was sleeping like that! Lol


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I bet you're a nervous wreck!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

equi said:


> Jesus. Went to get bunny to put in the food box and it was lying on it's back feet in the air! Was sleeping like that! Lol


welcome to the world of DBF's (dead bunny flops)
contented rabbits sleep in some heart stopping posistions :lol:

this is one i hand raised, (he was a domestic abandoned by the idiots that bred him) he loved nothing more then snoozing on his back


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

equi said:


> I'll grab some tomorrow if the pet store has any, if not I'll try some natural yogurt (wasn't it?)
> 
> Maybe just more active and stress making the weight drop. Will try to bulk up more with grass etc. I've got a routine now of milk every 5-6 hours and then 30mins in the food box eating leaves etc about half way between feeds. won't eat in the bed but I'm worried about getting cold/stressed if it doesn't have rest lol I buggar can hope out of the food box so I can't even just leave it in it with a blanket.


yep natural yogurt if you cant get any powdered ones to mix in with his feeds


----------



## equi (Dec 19, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> welcome to the world of DBF's (dead bunny flops)
> contented rabbits sleep in some heart stopping posistions :lol:
> 
> this is one i hand raised, (he was a domestic abandoned by the idiots that bred him) he loved nothing more then snoozing on his back


Lol!!!!! I've never in my life seen a rabbit do this. That's great


----------



## equi (Dec 19, 2011)

Bunny not fussed on milk tonight. Took 1.5ml and no more but munched some pellets and pear. Loves pear but I'm trying not to give too much. Poos look nice and solid and pees like a trooper. Saw it munching in bed before which is a new thing so tryin not to worry about lack of milk. Will try again later. Weight 130 before feed. 

Going to change routine as it only focuses on cleaning after flushing so will flush inbetween feeds. 

Think it's a girl.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

equi said:


> Saw it munching in bed before which is a new thing so tryin not to worry about lack of milk.


Are you feeding any hay? They need hay.

Sexing is difficult especially with very young ones.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

bless shes probably starting to feel a bit more into her hard foods, just keep offering her milk and make sure she has plenty of feed, has she shown any interest in the hay/grass yet?
is the wound looking any better?


----------



## equi (Dec 19, 2011)

No interest in hay or grass. Just leaves every now and then and pear. Looooves pear so I'm thinking the lack of milk may be that it's not thirsty as much? Doesn't drink any water, which isn't surprising for a wildly. And a few pellets now and then (which are soaked so again water)

Back wound looks good shoulder one looks ok too but I find it hard to tell the difference between puss and healing scab. I think the shoulder has puss. But I'm flushing it every few hours. 

Is there anything else I can do for it?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

He/she should have hay as part of his bedding. His/her mum would have made the nest from soft dried vegetation, plus fur pulled from her chest. I've seen baby rabbits still in the nest nibbling soft strands of hay. It's their first solid food. 

If s/he doesn't get into the habit of eating hay now, then s/he may never, as they form strong food preferences when young which persist during their lives. A rabbit that doesn't eat hay is going to have problems later on, potentially with fibre intake (gut issues) or teeth.

Have you contacted any local wildlife centres for advice?


----------



## equi (Dec 19, 2011)

The bed is a rabbit fur lined hat which is filled with grass and hay. If it's getting nibbles it's impossible to tell tbh. I know it eats the pear that goes in the hat. 

The only wildlife rep in this place is a vet nurse who works for the SPCA who's only treatment involves a swift jab to the arm and an incinerator. There are no centres that take small mammals any more.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

equi said:


> There are no centres that take small mammals any more.


Oh ok.... maybe another wildlife centre (out of your area) could offer advice though?
How about contacting Secret World?

ETA: Perhaps this might help - http://wildpro.twycrosszoo.org/S/00Man/MammalHusbandryTechniques/UKMHusbIndTech/HR_M_Lagomorphs.htm


----------



## equi (Dec 19, 2011)

lilmiss and a friend (who works in a wildlife centre) are getting me through and bunny is doing well and in my opinion progressing. Thanks for the site I'll have a read!


----------



## equi (Dec 19, 2011)

Weight 131g this morning and greedily had 5-6cc happy Think it likes three feeds better than four. Not sure if i should drop down again to three so its taking more in one sitting or stick with the four smaller ones to gain weight.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

If he takes more food over 3 feeds than little meals over 4 feeds then i would have thought the 3 feed option is best....if that makes sense. But Lilmiss might know better :wink:so see what she says
little bun is doing amazingly well though :001_tt1:


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Amazing. Glad he is still hanging on in there.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

hmmm thats a tricky one, the reason hes taking more with less feeds could be down to him getting a bit dehydrated with the extra time between feeds, i would follow your gut, if hes not looking and worse for wear and deffiatly taking more at 3 feeds try that, if not stick to 4


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

So glad lil' bun is doing ok, you are a star for looking after him so well :thumbsup:


----------



## equi (Dec 19, 2011)

Brought bunny some cucumber home from work at lunch. When i got home home there was a poo about the size of bunny and he had went to 127g! Drank loads of milk though but had only had 1ml at lunch. Still seems bright and active though. Going to get probiotic tomorrow. Just wish it would eat grass now, won't touch it! No more cucumber, and i'm going to have to try and get it eating grass and hay. Any tips?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

equi said:


> Brought bunny some cucumber home from work at lunch. When i got home home there was a poo about the size of bunny and he had went to 127g!


 Was it a normal "currant" poo, or a clump of caecals?


----------



## equi (Dec 19, 2011)

Unformed, just a big mass of toothpaste. which is 99% likely because of the cucumber. Bunny ate 2 slices. 

I really need to get more fibre into it!


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Have followed this thread with great interest!
You're doing a wonderful job


----------



## equi (Dec 19, 2011)

jenniferx said:


> Have followed this thread with great interest!
> You're doing a wonderful job


Thank you. Has been a full week now!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I successfully hand-reared a baby domestic from the age of about 12 days - her first solid foods were pellets soaked in milk and finely grated carrot. But she did eat hay, and grass. I can't understand the reluctance of yours to eat grass, though.

Have you tried any other types of greenfood, such as herbs (oregano, mint, dill for example)? or wild plants such as groundsel, milk thistle, clover, bramble leaves? Most rabbits seem to enjoy the soft tips of bramble shoots (and they will help with the loose motions as well as they are astringent).


----------



## equi (Dec 19, 2011)

It's munched on some dandelion leaves and cows parsley leaves but that's all. I'm wondering if I need to start persevering a little more and have some grass and try and get him to try it. Maybe the grass is too long? Going to try and get it on the garden tomorrow and see what happens. But mostly it just sits looking miserable until you give something it likes like pear or the food pellets.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

equi said:


> It's munched on some dandelion leaves and cows parsley leaves but that's all.


Sounds like the wild plants are the way to go. Maybe cutting them up would help as that would release more of the smell?


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

equi said:


> It's munched on some dandelion leaves and cows parsley leaves but that's all. I'm wondering if I need to start persevering a little more and have some grass and try and get him to try it. Maybe the grass is too long? Going to try and get it on the garden tomorrow and see what happens. But mostly it just sits looking miserable until you give something it likes like pear or the food pellets.


They tend to nibble on whatever mum is having but she still feeds them & they rely on her until at least 4 weeks old, even after they will still try to feed. It's really strange for it not to have any siblings around it for company and comfort, so it is bound to be very difficult for it. At this age there will be short bursts of activity followed by lots of snuggling ans sleeping. Just carry on as you are doing as it's obviously helping. Did you say you had put something warm in the nest with her? Like a snuggle safe?


----------



## equi (Dec 19, 2011)

Yes a hat that's faux rabbit fur inside. Got two blades of grass in, I think the problem is it can't get it's teeny mouth around it cause it's large grass lol but that took a lot of coaxing and me making "nip nup nup" noises like chewing.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

equi said:


> Yes a hat that's faux rabbit fur inside. Got two blades of grass in, I think the problem is it can't get it's teeny mouth around it cause it's large grass lol but that took a lot of coaxing and me making "nip nup nup" noises like chewing.


I think I'd be adding a lining of hay to the "nest" - as I said before, I've seen very tiny babies nibbling on small strands of hay in the nest material.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

nip nup nup lol?? :w00t: If you look at wildies they tend to go for the forage before the domestic type plants. Have you tried any plantain? Milk is still the way to go at this age tho


----------



## equi (Dec 19, 2011)

MerlinsMum said:


> I think I'd be adding a lining of hay to the "nest" - as I said before, I've seen very tiny babies nibbling on small strands of hay in the nest material.


hat is lined with hay and grass.


----------



## equi (Dec 19, 2011)

Lopside said:


> nip nup nup lol?? :w00t: If you look at wildies they tend to go for the forage before the domestic type plants. Have you tried any plantain? Milk is still the way to go at this age tho


Plantain? Not sure what that is


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

equi said:


> Plantain? Not sure what that is


Plantago lanceolata - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia








Comes in a few types including broad-leaved plantain.

This is an excellent book - 
Green Foods for Rabbits & Cavies - F R Bell | Books & Reference | The Hay Experts


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

equi said:


> Plantain? Not sure what that is


Just a long leaved common weed. I bet you'll recognise it when you see it.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Just be very careful adding new things to his diet, they can be very susceptible to upset guts from the smallest of changes.


----------



## equi (Dec 19, 2011)

Yeah I think the cucumber did it. Will get probiotic tomorrow and get that in the go. I'm not sure it's eating the caecum cause I'm not sure it can reach or knows to.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

equi said:


> I'm not sure it's eating the caecum cause I'm not sure it can reach or knows to.


If you're not seeing them lying around, then it probably is eating them. They are soft, shiny and wet-looking, smell quite strong, and are often clustered together like a bunch of (smelly) grapes.










The instinct to eat them will be born in, and they usually can reach them - except, maybe its injury is making it painful to do so?


----------



## equi (Dec 19, 2011)

I'll keep watch more. I wasn't really sure what the cecal stuff was supposed to look like.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

equi said:


> I'll keep watch more. I wasn't really sure what the cecal stuff was supposed to look like.


More images in the hope it helps -


----------



## equi (Dec 19, 2011)

Bunny not very well this morning. A lot more poos, but all formed (one is a little more squishy and clumped, but im not sure its the cecal ones?) not very interested in anything. Sigh.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

sadly he/she is really up against the odds


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

poor little thing, he really is up against all odd and despite your best efforts it could all prove too much, especially with the infection and penicillin, its a very hard task to han raise a healthy baby, let alone a very poorly one
just keep up what you are doing, try and pursuade him to eat some solids, if you can pick a good selection of grass and natural grassland weeds (dandilions, plantin, doc, cleavers (sticky buds) my buns cant resist them)


----------



## equi (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm going to start giving fluids every 3 hours, try and get it hydrated again. Its on the grass at the mo with lots of leaves from about the garden but its just sitting in the nest uninterested. Still happy to take a few ml of milk. Pet shop had no pro-biotic so i got the yogurt mentioned, can't afford any more trips to the city to get stuff. Im just burnt out now.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

equi said:


> I'm going to start giving fluids every 3 hours, try and get it hydrated again. Its on the grass at the mo with lots of leaves from about the garden but its just sitting in the nest uninterested. Still happy to take a few ml of milk. Pet shop had no pro-biotic so i got the yogurt mentioned, can't afford any more trips to the city to get stuff. Im just burnt out now.


It is a miracle that you have kept him going as long as you have.

Praying for a miracle for you.

Hugs and vibes.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

I just read this thread.
I hope your bunny survives. Sending all good vibes and prayers for little guy.
Keep going with good work.


----------



## equi (Dec 19, 2011)

Got so pissed off i had to go to the city to shop and get my hair done or i was going to throw myself off a bridge. So got the damn probiotics lol 

eating well, has ate 13ml today and im going to give a night feed just to be safe. Ate nothing though.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

equi said:


> eating well, has ate 13ml today and im going to give a night feed just to be safe. Ate nothing though.


The lack of eating is bothering me a bit. Could he be in any pain at all? Rabbits are fragile creatures, which are also designed to be eating non stop (or very near so). A bit of pain might stop them eating, which then leads to digestive issues - or even vice versa.


----------



## equi (Dec 19, 2011)

MerlinsMum said:


> The lack of eating is bothering me a bit. Could he be in any pain at all? Rabbits are fragile creatures, which are also designed to be eating non stop (or very near so). A bit of pain might stop them eating, which then leads to digestive issues - or even vice versa.


Well considering the size, extent and location of the injuries, pain is very likely. It does sit a bit haunched, and is a little unbalanced. Milk is probably quite soothing if pain is an issue, but as the injuries dry up more, they will pull more on the skin and be more irritating/painful. I can't wet heal them, or it would die of shock from the wet. I guess if that is the issue, i just have to keep on at it with the milk and hope the poor buggar comes out the other side..


----------



## equi (Dec 19, 2011)

Views, I'm thinking of trying to get bunny eating with porridge? And going to start giving water inbetween feeds in case it's dehydrated and not eating because of it. 

Had 3ml this morning at 6am and is bright but still not 100%

Weight 115g


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

What meds is it on for it's injuries?


----------



## equi (Dec 19, 2011)

Baytril oral now. Had a baytril injection and then a penicillin one (the vet didn't ask me before putting that in! )


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Do you think there is any chance he/she could be forming an abscess internally?Maybe pain relief would be a good idea too as MM suggested?


----------



## equi (Dec 19, 2011)

I think bunny is about to leave this world. I think he/she has just fought too hard and can't fight anymore.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

equi said:


> I think bunny is about to leave this world. I think he/she has just fought too hard and can't fight anymore.


I'm really sorry 
Rabbits can be difficult to nurse and give up very easily - you've done your best, and that's all anyone can do


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

That's so sad  But you tried your best and that's all you can do. With the best will in the world it seems these little ones are pretty fragile. 

Hoping for a miracle turnaround for you, however unlikely x


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

equi said:


> I think bunny is about to leave this world. I think he/she has just fought too hard and can't fight anymore.


im sorry  you have done your best for the little one and you gave him a fighting chance, what ever happens know you tried your best which is a hell of a lot more then many others would have done

heres hoping that the little one proves you wrong and fights harder, but the odds have never been in his favour


----------



## equi (Dec 19, 2011)

Still hanging in there. I'm offering fluids hourly now. I've avoided naming because i didn't want to name an animal that wasn't going to live but bunny has fought so hard i think it deserves a name. I'm nearly 100% sure it is female, so i am naming her Bellatrix. It means "female warrior" in latin and little Bellatrix is definitely a warrior.


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

Just thinking regarding pain - can Metacam be used in such a young rabbit? I know it's a common painkiller for rabbits in general but not sure if it's safe at this age. It might be worth asking a vet about?

I hope the little one can manage to pull through, they are so fragile but they are also capable of putting up a good fight. Well done for caring so much and putting so much effort into keeping Bellatrix with you.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I am glad that you have named her.

Little Bellatrix has fought an amazing fight with your help. 

Sadly, you can't save them all. Even uninjured babies are hard to hand rear.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

metacam is a use with caution on a bun that age/size, it could cause more harm then good or long term liver damage.
i personally would go for it, the dosage would be very small though

did the vet not give any pain meds with the antibiotics? no pain med injection?


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Come on Bellatrix, we're all rooting for you!


----------



## equi (Dec 19, 2011)

Bellatrix has just ate a few pellets on her own. Still fighting!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

equi said:


> Bellatrix has just ate a few pellets on her own. Still fighting!


Incredible.

Sending hugs to you, and mega healing vibes to Bellatrix.


----------



## equi (Dec 19, 2011)

Read up about pain and poor bellatrix is most definitely in pain, shes grinding her teeth sitting haunched up. Not to be confused with the happy grinding which has the eyes half closed cause i don't think the poor thing could possibly be happy!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Do you have any aspirin? It can be used in case of emergency so will do for tonight but you will need to get metatarsal perceived from the vet tonight, if you have aspirin I will pm you a dosage


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

equi said:


> Read up about pain and poor bellatrix is most definitely in pain, shes grinding her teeth sitting haunched up. Not to be confused with the happy grinding which has the eyes half closed cause i don't think the poor thing could possibly be happy!


I don't understand why the vet hasn't given pain meds. Can you get on to that?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

equi said:


> Read up about pain and poor bellatrix is most definitely in pain, shes grinding her teeth sitting haunched up. Not to be confused with the happy grinding which has the eyes half closed cause i don't think the poor thing could possibly be happy!


I don't understand why the vet hasn't given pain meds. Can you get on to that?

And just checking, have her teeth been looked at? Just supposing she was picked up by a bird of prey and dropped, that might fracture her front teeth which would interfere with normal eating.


----------



## equi (Dec 19, 2011)

not sure why they never asked or gave any. The front teeth look okay to me but i will ask. I have anadin extra? lol


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

no i wouldnt recommend useing anadin extra im afraid  it needs to be just plain aspirin, paracetamol is a very controversial for use in rabbits, combining the 2 would be very unwise, you could however use infant calpol if you have any in (as that is not a mix of drugs) with caution at a very low dose


----------



## equi (Dec 19, 2011)

I have aspirin that my dad takes for his blood but im not sure it is painrelief? no kids in the house so no calpol


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

yes normal aspirin is pain relif as well as blood thinner (blood thinner is a side effect) if you can have a look at the box and tell me exactly what it says on it


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

im off to bed now, your best bet is to get her to the vet in the morning for some pain killer, or even better see if they will prescribe metacam without seeing her to save her the stress, as they have seen her in the past few days that shouldnt be an issue, if you cant get any metacam tomorrow come back to me re aspirin, as pain could be the reason she is giving up fighting


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Do you have a wildlife sanctuary near you? Was thinking if you asked them which vet they used that could be helpful. I really think she needs another check over. Anything could be going on, gut problems, she might have an abscess and she certainly sounds in pain.


----------



## equi (Dec 19, 2011)

I got up at 4am to feed Bellatrix and she took minimal amounts, and unfortunately died shortly after. She just couldn't fight any more. She died with milk in her belly and in a warm bed. RIP my little warrior :crying:

Thank you to everyone who helped me over the past few days, she would have died long before this without your help.


----------



## tallmama (Sep 8, 2013)

So sorry, but you did everything you could for her. x x


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

im so sorry, you did everything physically possiable for her

sleep tight little bellatrix, binky free big and strong over the rainbow bridge


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm sorry about that, it was too hard a battle for her


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

What you did for Bellatrix was amazing. She never could have survived as long as she did without you, and she died safe and loved.

Binky happy and free little Bellatrix. You were a fighter, but it was your time.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

It's so sad to read this. I am really sorry that you have lost her but what you did for her was amazing.
Take care. RIP little one. Binky free at rainbow bridge.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I am really sorry she didn't make it, it certainly wasn't for the want of you trying. You tried so hard, well done for all your efforts. Who knows what her fate would have been if you hadn't found her. That doesn't bear thinking about.

In her short time with you, she had warmth, love, security and good food, something a lot of rabbits unfortunately don't get.

RIP Little Bellatrix


----------



## equi (Dec 19, 2011)

I just wanted to say thanks again. I am missing little bellatrix a lot, dunno what to do with my time! 

I still have all the stuff i used, so if anyone is interested in anything let me know, it will go in the bin otherwise.


----------

